# Saratoga Bottle Show



## bearswede (May 30, 2006)

Hey Gang...

  Just a reminder, the Saratoga Bottle Show is coming up next month... Any of you Nor'easters going?



http://www.nationalbottlemuseum.org/national/bottleshow.html

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (May 31, 2006)

Here's a link from the National Bottle Museum...


http://family.knick.net/nbm/bottle_exhibit.htm

  Ron


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder bearswede, for some reason I thought it was later in the year. Ive never been to this show and Im looking forward to attending. Is the saratoga center show is easy to find?  Ive been to the national bottle musem.... is saratoga before or after ballston spa?


----------



## bearswede (Jun 2, 2006)

Hi JG...

  I've never been either... I had a table reserved last year but our dog was ill; in fact he died last June...

  I'll try to get a map posted...


  Ron


----------



## swizzle (Jun 4, 2006)

I plan on going as long as nothing bigger then a bread box pops up. I've never been to a bottle show before and I'm dieing to go. I'm just wondering. I have a few bottles that I'm curious about and maybe some that I'd like to trade. Is that possible or is it a cash only type event? Jason


----------



## bearswede (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Jason...

  I see people bringing in bottles to show, ask questions about or offer to sell or trade all the time at shows...

  Hope to see you there!!

  Ron


----------



## poisons4me (Jun 7, 2006)

Saratoga show is easy to get to,go to exit 15 on 87 north (the northway) and if going north turn left at top of ramp (rt50) and drive until you hit broadway in Saratoga (mile and a half) and the city center is on left accross from sunoco.I go every year and live in Galway ny.Trades and swaps and whatever is ok,i get tables but lots of people just come with a few trades and walk the show,ive traded lots at the show.come on down.


----------



## shell4byz (Jun 8, 2006)

Boy, You all are making me homesick,
 I grew up in Saratoga ( Greenfield) and now I live only 3 miles from Shuppes Grove in Pa!!  I have told my hubby we need to take the kids up to NY for the last 3 years but it doesn't look like this is the year.  Now that I know about the bottle show maybe next year would be a good year to travel!!  My parents even gave me a box full of old bottles 2 years ago from an old hermits cabin up there and in it was a Saratoga Springs Water bottle in it which is one of my pride and joys! I guess my family will have to just go to shuppes grove this summer and be happy with that.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 20, 2006)

> i get tables


 
  Hey Rick...

  I've got table E37... Where are you? Where do we park?

  Thanks,

  Ron


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 22, 2006)

Hope to see ya at the show....Im leaving a bit earlier because I have a tendency of getting lost ( bad directions from my brother) Im hopeing to find a nice historical flask at a nice price....or something that catches my eye...


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome show,  wish I had brought more money. I willl have to save up for next years show....Heres a flask that I added to my collection.


----------



## JustGlass (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice seeing you again Bearswede.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 26, 2006)

> Nice seeing you again Bearswede.


 
  Thanks, JG...

  Good to see you and your brother, as well...

  Nice flask... I bought a Wolfie right off the bat for $20... Then later turned around and sold my O.P. teal one for $350... Now that's quite an exchange...

  I'll post some pics when I unpack the camera...

  Ron


----------



## cookie (Jun 26, 2006)

I went to the show yesterday-I  couldn't believe how many Saratoga type bottles were there...I went to the Keane show and I thought the prices on mineral waters were up from last fall-I picked up a sharp amber Skilton Foote bottle  and a Yeoman's fruit bottle from Jack Stecher-a really nice guy and great to talk with..it was definitely a lot of fun.


----------



## annie44 (Jun 26, 2006)

I really wish I could have gone - maybe next year-  I love the Saratoga bottles!  Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## bearswede (Jun 27, 2006)

> I thought the prices on mineral waters were up from last fall-


 
  Yeah, John... I thought so too... Also, I saw some outragously priced Wolfies... I think I snuck one with that damaged but twistedly crude and hauntingly tinted one I bought...


  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

The show was full of quality glass... Looking forward to next year when I hope to have a display set up centering around semi-cabins with examples of cabins and figural cabins as well...

  Here's the Wolfie I bought... The color would show better if the sun were out, goldang it!!!

  Ron


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

Here it is after I played with my software... Closer to reality, I think...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

I stuck mostly with photographing the exhibits... This exception shows a national TV crew filming a piece for a travel show... Looks like bottle collecting CAN play with the big boys! Good to see there's some real general interest out there... I had fun at this show talking to people about bottles and bottle collecting... Very encouraging...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

This was a great exhibit, showing the nitty gritty, the good, the bad, and the ugly of privy digging...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

Thought of you, Taz, on this one...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

Nuther nice ink display...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

Fire-fighting exhibit... Gotta love the grenade...


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

This was a glass-working demo... Here they were just making solid whimseys using a blow torch, but at the museum in Ballston Spa they have a regular glass-blowing setup where they conduct classes...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice Ron, I guess it was fun, huh? Do any of the local nurseries have those ink trees. I want to plant one in the back yard if they survive the NE winters.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 28, 2006)

> if they survive the NE winters.


 
  Best to bring them in for the winter, Eric... That freeze/thaw cycle can wreak havoc with those colorful blooms!!!

  You should go next year...It's a nice spot... But for our puppy, we would have gone early, taken in the museum and stayed over...

  Ron


----------



## capsoda (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey Ron, Looks like a real nice show. I am puzzled about one thing. No grits an corn bread moon shine exhibit? Whats that all about?????[sm=lol.gif]

 Nice lookin Wolf's ya picked up.


----------



## bearswede (Jun 29, 2006)

> I love the Saratoga bottles!


 
  Hey Cindy...

  I knew you were looking for a Congress & Empire with the "E" on the front so I kept my eye out... Saw many... They hovered around $100, so I wasn't sure if you wanted to pay that much... Seems like there might be one coming up on ebay...


  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, Ron - I picked up an Empire Spring pint in PA a couple of weeks ago, and have a quart size sort of in the works.  Also may be purchasing an amber Oak Orchard Acid Springs.  I don't find the reference books I have very helpful in pricing the Saratogas, but a couple of collectors have been generous in sharing their knowledge and experience.

 Love the Wolfe's - Is it yellow, or lime green?


----------



## bearswede (Jun 29, 2006)

> I don't find the reference books I have very helpful


 
  Hi Cindy...

  Have you seen the revised Don Tucker Saratoga bottle guide? I'm thinking of picking it up one of these days...

  I'm thinkin', maybe citron...

  Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Ron , 
 Thanks for sharing the pics !
 Looks like it was great Show , and you came away with a nice Wolfie's ! Did you see any good Drake's at the Show ?


----------



## cookie (Jun 29, 2006)

Ron-I picked up a copy of Tucker's book about a year ago-it's got all the info on just about every SARATOGA TYPE mineral bottle-availability  ,etc. I  consider myself a fruit jar collector but I do have about 10 mineral bottles- and this book is to Saratoga  Type collectors like the Red Book is to fruit jar collectors-it's great-if you want to contact Mr. Tucker directly to order a book let me know-I've got his e-mail - John


----------



## bearswede (Jun 30, 2006)

> Did you see any good Drake's at the Show ?


 
  Thanks, Brian...

  Actually, I didn't notice too many Drake's...    The Saratogas were, of couse, plentiful...

  Really, the most interesting Drake's seem to be found on ebay these days...

  Ron


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 30, 2006)

> Really, the most interesting Drake's seem to be found on ebay these days...


 
 I still see them at Shows .......but a lot of the good pieces exchange hands as soon as they come out of the box , or before the public or dealers ever see them.
 Sounds like it was a great Show ..... how many tables/dealers were at the Show ?


----------



## bearswede (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Brian...

  I believe there were 115 tables, out of 145 that were anticipated...Down 30...


  Ron


----------



## cookie (Jun 30, 2006)

Ron-Did you hear any feedback from dealers-buyers-was the show a success ? John


----------



## bearswede (Jul 1, 2006)

> was the show a success ? John


 
  Hey, John...

  I didn't hear the final word on the show, but my impression was that, while there was a lot of quality available, not much ended up changing hands... But this is just from my limited view from one small corner of the room...

  Ron


----------



## cookie (Jul 1, 2006)

Ron-That's the impression I had also-John


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jul 26, 2006)

I missed the show,I was gonna have a table but other things I had to do came first..
 A shame to cause i would of loved of displayed my med collection....

 PS_ i have a good selection of bottles on ebay if interested - http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZold_dorp_salvageQQhtZ-1


----------

